# My new rescue!



## WildHearts (Dec 18, 2010)

I just rescued a dog today (or did she rescue me?) this is my first rescue dog and I jsut had to show her off!  She's a pomeranian and right now her name is Beverly (though I might change it later). 










Here she is.


----------

